

Show HN: WordPress Cloud IDE - ovidiumght
http://wpide.net

======
greggh
I'm using a managed WP host, Kinsta to be exact. Are there any plans to get
hosts like that integrating this into their services?

It would be great to login to my account and be able to click on the WPide
button to edit my site right there. It would be even better to have it
integrated somehow into the staging environment.

I have acocunts at a few others as well, like WP Engine. I could really see
this being an amazing addition to all of their staging areas.

~~~
ovidiumght
First we will support ftp/sftp deploy to any host. We have integration with
different hosting companies on the roadmap. You could use our service as an
staging environment directly, because you can launch instances with just one
click. Here is a sample video on how it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-RT7cfYBpk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-RT7cfYBpk)

Thank you

------
sdjunkie
This looks interesting. I am wondering when it will launch

~~~
ovidiumght
We're in closed beta stage now. We plan to launch in about a month.

------
dailen
looking forward to trying this, only a novice WP developer but looks like
something like this might drive me to do more development with WP!

